# Strange Symptom?



## cphorse28 (Mar 5, 2011)

I wonder if any of you have this weird symptom? I have what looks like a large vein showing and pulsating across the left side of my thyroid. This is where the biggest nodule (1.2 cm) is located. I've had all kinds of tests and bloodwork and I've been on Tapazole (prescribed by my GP and surgeon) since February 24th. Some symptoms have abated slightly. My biggest problem has been getting in to see an endo. The one I want cannot see me until Nov. 2011 so I took the closest appointment available with another endo, which is the end of May. By all indications I am hyper (you can look at the labs and stuff I've posted previously). Thanks for any input


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cphorse28 said:


> I wonder if any of you have this weird symptom? I have what looks like a large vein showing and pulsating across the left side of my thyroid. This is where the biggest nodule (1.2 cm) is located. I've had all kinds of tests and bloodwork and I've been on Tapazole (prescribed by my GP and surgeon) since February 24th. Some symptoms have abated slightly. My biggest problem has been getting in to see an endo. The one I want cannot see me until Nov. 2011 so I took the closest appointment available with another endo, which is the end of May. By all indications I am hyper (you can look at the labs and stuff I've posted previously). Thanks for any input


It could be challenging to find your post w/labs. It usually is good for the poster to stay in the same thread so we have that info handy.

In any case, it sounds like your thyroid is very vascular. Now mind you, I am not a doctor but that is my first thought.

Good Lord; how could anyone wait until November? Geez! I am so glad you are getting in to see an endo at the end of May. And by the way, maybe you could get on a cancellation list and get in a week or so sooner?

Is that nodule solid or cystic? I presume you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)

How much Tapazole are you on per day, are you on a betablocker and how are you feeling?


----------



## cphorse28 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry about not keeping the posts on the same thread - I'm still getting used to this site (which has been very helpful)

I am on two cancellation lists (one for Johns Hopkins and one for the endo I really want to see). I had the RAIU in March, 2010 and several ultrasounds and a FNA on March 31, 2011 which showed no malignant cells identified - cytologic findings are compatible with nodular goiter. (Comments: 4 smears submitted (2 fixed and 2 air-dried) range from very sparsely cellular to acellular showing colloid and scant degenerated follicular epithelial cells. Repeat aspiration is suggested if nodule fails to respond medically or continues to enlarge. My next ultrasound is scheduled for October, 2011. Both the nodules biopsied were hypoechoic - one on each side measuring a little over 1.2 cm each - each lobe of my thyroid is 3.1 cm and 3.6 cm respectively. The nodules had enlarged from March 2010 to March 2011, hence the FNA.

I take 10 mg of Tapazole once a day besides Bystolic and Diovan for the blood pressure issues - also on Cholesterol med - all prescribed by my GP. I'm 53 and have never taken meds for an extended period before so this is a challenge in itself!

I never really complained too much (didn't feel all that bad but you never knew how bad you did feel until the Tapazole helped with some symptoms) Being hot (and hot flashes - a total hysterectomy in 2004) all the time and not sleeping that great were my biggest complaints - increased bowel movements and some diarrhea are just an inconvenience. I have a very high tolerance to pain.

Thanks for any input


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cphorse28 said:


> Sorry about not keeping the posts on the same thread - I'm still getting used to this site (which has been very helpful)
> 
> I am on two cancellation lists (one for Johns Hopkins and one for the endo I really want to see). I had the RAIU in March, 2010 and several ultrasounds and a FNA on March 31, 2011 which showed no malignant cells identified - cytologic findings are compatible with nodular goiter. (Comments: 4 smears submitted (2 fixed and 2 air-dried) range from very sparsely cellular to acellular showing colloid and scant degenerated follicular epithelial cells. Repeat aspiration is suggested if nodule fails to respond medically or continues to enlarge. My next ultrasound is scheduled for October, 2011. Both the nodules biopsied were hypoechoic - one on each side measuring a little over 1.2 cm each - each lobe of my thyroid is 3.1 cm and 3.6 cm respectively. The nodules had enlarged from March 2010 to March 2011, hence the FNA.
> 
> ...


Yeah...............as soon as I saw the word colloid, I sat up straight. Suspicious, very.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colloid

scroll down to cytopathology
http://books.google.com/books?id=B-...generated follicular epithelial cells&f=false

It is my humble opinion that this truly needs to be followed up and in the not too distant future either. I am not fanning any fires here; I just like to err on the side of caution and believe me, it has paid off many times.

The cholesterol usually goes whacko as does the glucose and BP with thyroid disease.

If you had your thyroid out, you would be on only one med. Thyroxine replacement. I am 68, have Lupus and Sjogren's and who knows what else and I only take my thyroid replacement. Cholesterol is 199, Tribglycerides are 43! Do you believe that? HDL high, LDL low. It's true. I walk a lot, eat properly and yes, I do take supplements like Omega III and so on.

We will help you as much as possible and are very glad you are here with us.


----------

